# spanish regulations



## dave1954 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been living in Spain for about eight years and the Sanish over regulation never fails to amaze me, I was thinking of getting married to a Spanish woman in Las Vegas and I have found out that its not legal in Spain ?? The paperwork is a nightmare. Has anyone gone through this paperwork nightmare ?? Why do they do things this way, I thought we are all one big european family lol hahahah. Someone needs to bring this country into the right century.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

You'd have to bring the marriage certificate from Vegas to the nearest consulate (San Francisco??) so that they can legally recognize the marriage in Spain. Rumor has it that it's easier to get married in the US. However, if you're going to reside in Spain I found it was less of a headache (I didn't have to wait in the US for months while they legalized our papers) to just do the legal wedding here. 

You could always do a simple legal town hall ceremony here and then go to Vegas and renew your vows. We did a renewal of vows there two days after our wedding and it was a blast. Ever seen a Spaniard who struggles with English try to pronounce "A hunk-a hunk-a burnin' love?" I've got the video!!!  

Best of luck and congratulations!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> You'd have to bring the marriage certificate from Vegas to the nearest consulate (San Francisco??) so that they can legally recognize the marriage in Spain. Rumor has it that it's easier to get married in the US. However, if you're going to reside in Spain I found it was less of a headache (I didn't have to wait in the US for months while they legalized our papers) to just do the legal wedding here.
> 
> You could always do a simple legal town hall ceremony here and then go to Vegas and renew your vows. We did a renewal of vows there two days after our wedding and it was a blast.* Ever seen a Spaniard who struggles with English try to pronounce "A hunk-a hunk-a burnin' love?" I've got the video*!!!
> 
> Best of luck and congratulations!


dare you to share !!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

He would get so angry. I can't! Boy doesn't even have Facebook, he's so anti-internet.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> He would get so angry. I can't! Boy doesn't even have Facebook, he's so anti-internet.




quite understand - shame though


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

I know, I'd love to share it. It was a hoot! *JUST* like the movies.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dave1954 said:


> I have been living in Spain for about eight years and the Sanish over regulation never fails to amaze me, I was thinking of getting married to a Spanish woman in Las Vegas and I have found out that its not legal in Spain ?? The paperwork is a nightmare. Has anyone gone through this paperwork nightmare ?? Why do they do things this way, I thought we are all one big european family lol hahahah. Someone needs to bring this country into the right century.


If you're British and she's Spanish you can get married in Spain with not too much paperwork - similar to that which you'd do in the UK for 2 different nationalities marrying. You can get married in Las Vegas but it would be you making a decision to make it more difficult than it could be...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

halydia said:


> He would get so angry. I can't! Boy doesn't even have Facebook, he's so anti-internet.


I can understand "facebook" but the internet? He's not a modern man then? I personally find it a great source of information and use it a lot for research. It is ideal for when we go on holidays to find out about unusual places that aren't in the guidebooks also for background information on various events and items that we put in our "bulletin" (posh name for a newsletter) that goes out to well over 100 friends and family around the world.

BTW ""A hunk-a hunk-a burnin' love?"" where does that come in the marriage ceremony?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I can understand "facebook" but the internet? He's not a modern man then? I personally find it a great source of information and use it a lot for research. It is ideal for when we go on holidays to find out about unusual places that aren't in the guidebooks also for background information on various events and items that we put in our "bulletin" (posh name for a newsletter) that goes out to well over 100 friends and family around the world.
> 
> BTW ""A hunk-a hunk-a burnin' love?"" where does that come in the marriage ceremony?


He uses the internet but posts little to no information, and distrusts nearly everyone. I think it's a very good thing - I wish I was the same!

A hunk-a hunk-a burnin' love is an Elvis quote. That's right, we renewed our vows with Elvis.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

halydia said:


> He uses the internet but posts little to no information, and distrusts nearly everyone. I think it's a very good thing - I wish I was the same!
> 
> A hunk-a hunk-a burnin' love is an Elvis quote. That's right, we renewed our vows with Elvis.


I'm a wrinkly and would have been tempted to ask "who's Elvis" but I had a sister 6 years younger than me so I've heard of some pop stars up to about his time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> I'm a wrinkly and would have been tempted to ask "who's Elvis" but I had a sister 6 years younger than me so I've heard of some pop stars up to about his time.


Goodness gracious, and here I was about to make a joke about him being "from your time"!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

halydia said:


> Goodness gracious, and here I was about to make a joke about him being "from your time"!


Don't worry about it. I make no secret of my age (it's on my profile) and I often make jokes against myself (it's the British way) hence my pseudonym.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

I (american) and my husband (Spaniard) were married in the U.S. We did not file any paperwork in the States. Did have to get certificate apostlized, then translated to file here in Spain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

What year did you file that paperwork here?


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

We were married in 2008 and began the process then. Applying for the marriage certificate (which took many "moons") then for the residency card.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

on our last visit, (tourist visa), to our amazement we could open a bank account just using our passport, they then proceeded to print out 30 pages for us to sign. We only established the account with 100 euros.

I love reading about the history of Spain as it concerns South America, tales of sending duplicate copies of correspondence to the mother country never fails to amaze me.

We suspect that there is a wealth of genealogy information there. My wife's family originated from Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

folklore said:


> on our last visit, (tourist visa), to our amazement we could open a bank account just using our passport, they then proceeded to print out 30 pages for us to sign. We only established the account with 100 euros.
> 
> I love reading about the history of Spain as it concerns South America, tales of sending duplicate copies of correspondence to the mother country never fails to amaze me.
> 
> We suspect that there is a wealth of genealogy information there. My wife's family originated from Spain.


But fortunately here, we don't have to go to ten different offices located in different parts of the city getting a stamp (each costing several thousand pesos) from each in order to get a document to a suitable stage of acceptance at a different office before getting another form that also has to be taken to ten different offices located in different parts of the city getting a stamp (each costing several thousand pesos) from each in order to get a document to a suitable stage of acceptance at a different office before getting another form that also has to be taken ... and so on ad infinitum...

(I, a British National, got married in Bogotá to a Colombiana [a girl not the drink!] and we then moved almost immediately to UK but in the meantime, I had to have an extension on my visa for Colombia and we had to get a visa for my wife for UK - harassing)


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> But fortunately here, we don't have to go to ten different offices located in different parts of the city getting a stamp (each costing several thousand pesos) from each in order to get a document to a suitable stage of acceptance at a different office before getting another form that also has to be taken to ten different offices located in different parts of the city getting a stamp (each costing several thousand pesos) from each in order to get a document to a suitable stage of acceptance at a different office before getting another form that also has to be taken ... and so on ad infinitum...
> 
> (I, a British National, got married in Bogotá to a Colombiana [a girl not the drink!] and we then moved almost immediately to UK but in the meantime, I had to have an extension on my visa for Colombia and we had to get a visa for my wife for UK - harassing)


We found our experience pleasurable, the only note was the apparent inefficiencies in the process. Here, we have a good relations with the local notary and immigration (probably because I am still the only ****** in the barrio), that being said however, Bogota is a different animal all together and I'd rather have all my teeth pulled than to visit there on visa business. Also here you can't open a bank account with just a passport, requires national ID.

I will say however that things have improved drastically here, probably the most work for a spousal visa is for the other countries consulate and visa. Here now a colombian can apply and receive their passport on the same day.


----------



## dave1954 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its my upbringing but my God this country must win the top prize for sheer paperwork and duplication. I went to change my driving licence with Guadia Civil Trafico, after visiting several floors in the building taking 4 hours the paperwork was done. (phew) I was issued a one month tepmorary licence only valid in Spain. After eight weeks of not hearing anything, I had to visit the office (no phone calls) 2 hours after visiting two offices i was informed the licence was lost and that I should get a new one from my country and start the proces again. (Ye as if ) I love the place but !!!!!!!


----------

